# Root PW + Sicherheit



## Bigbutcher (27. August 2003)

Hi ho

ich war grad dabei mich ein bisschen über LInux schlau zu machen und habe diesen Bericht gefunden

http://www.lfs-tipps.de/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=74

schön und gut. aber wie kann es sein dass man das root PW so leicht ändern kann? das is doch für jeden eine Einladung der das weiß. 

Klärt mich bitte auf ob ich falsch liege oder nicht.

MfG

BB

PS 
ich bin Windoofnutzer


----------



## Standbye (27. August 2003)

solang du direktn zugriff zur maschie3ne hast ist es immer so einfach da hilft ach linux nichts 

wie gesagt wurde bootest du ja nicht mit dem normalen system du könntest alternativ auch mitknoppix oder so booten und dann das laufwerk mounten und die passwd file per hand ändern.

aber wie gesagt geht das ur wenn du direkten zugang zum gerät hast


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2003)

Du brauchst root zugang um den Server zu restarten.


----------



## Standbye (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Du brauchst root zugang um den Server zu restarten.
> *



direkter zugang = resetknopf also fällt das weg )

bzw ausschalten einschalten


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Standbye _
> *direkter zugang = resetknopf also fällt das weg )
> 
> bzw ausschalten einschalten *



Wenn der Admin seine Tür nicht abschliesst, selber schuld.

Kein Betriebbsystem ist dagegen gefeit. 

Aber normalerweise steht der Hacker nicht mit Kaffee und Kuchen
an der bürotür. 

PS: Richtige Server stehen zudem noch in einem Serverschrank, welcher
natürlich abschliessbar ist.


----------



## Standbye (27. August 2003)

stimmt schon aber wie in dem arktikel beschrieben wird brauchst u soweiso zwingend zugang zum system

per ssh kriegst du die lilo meldungen nicht angezeigt (maximal in den logs; ) oder verbindest dich mit console


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2003)

Wem mal das Windows XP/2k/NT  Administrator Passwort verliert
Kann es hiermit ändern:
http://masterbootrecord.de/docs/bootdisketten.php


----------

